# Centerfire/Rimfire matching pairs



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

A few people have expressed interest in matching pairs of guns,,,
Here is a picture of one of my favorite pairs.










CZ-75B in 9mm and CZ-75B Kadet in .22 LR

Here is a pair of S&W revolvers.










I named the Model 34 (.22 LR) Velda after Mickey Spillane's secretary.
I named the Model 36 (.38 Special) Velma after my beautiful sister.

They aren't exact matches as one is a square butt and the other is a round butt,,,
But with the Pachmayer grips they both have the exact same grip profile,,,
Thousands of rounds out of the .22 made me proficient with the .38.

Anyone else have any matching pairs to show off?

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

A few. Except it would be hard to name them all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

And two more.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Here's a pair of S&W pre-model "K" revolvers. They are identical except for caliber. The K38 is in 38 special and the K17 is in .22 cal. They were designed to have the same dimensions, sight pictures and weight so that they would interchange for target completion shooting. Both are accurate and shoot to point of aim. PS the K38 usually wears Target Style Grips.

K38 from 1956









K17 from 1956


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice looking guns everyone but I‘m starting to wonder if desertman might have a bit of a compulsion?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> Nice looking guns everyone but I'm starting to wonder if desertman might have a bit of a compulsion?


More like an obsession.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

desertman said:


> More like an obsession.


seriously, you have a beautiful and enviable collection.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very nice one and all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> seriously, you have a beautiful and enviable collection.


Thank you!

Yeah, when I buy 'em I tend not to get rid of 'em. The next thing you know you've got a lot of 'em. But I also like working on them and there's only so much you can do with one gun. So I gotta' buy another and then another. To me they're mechanical works of art. I can spend hours on any given gun polishing out those tiny little parts. Some that you can see and some that you can't. I'm intrigued by it. But then again I've been working on mechanical objects my entire life. Up to complete auto restorations.

It looks like you've kept yours in excellent condition? That's pretty impressive unto itself.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is another centerfire/rimfire pair I truly enjoy owning and shooting.










Bersa Thunder 22 and Bersa Thunder 380.

I have owned these guns for many years now,,,
Both have proven themselves to be reliable and precise shooters.

I named them Vanessa and Lynn,,,
After the very anti-gun Redgrave sisters.

I like the guns that desertman has shown us,,,
But how many are centerfire/rimfire matching sets?

I'm seriously envious of minorcams K38 and K22 pair,,,
It's the one pair of S&W's I don't have as yet.

I'm probably too close to retirement to ever obtain that pair,,,
But hey, I could win a lottery someday soon. 

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aarondhgraham said:


> Here is another centerfire/rimfire pair I truly enjoy owning and shooting.
> 
> View attachment 18552
> 
> ...


I have these two. The top one is .45LC and the bottom is a 22.


----------

